# timescales - is it possible



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

We have our first lot of egg share tests on monday.

Just wondering whether anyone reckons its possible to get all our tests done and get to ET before my family holiday in 4 months 2 weeks time?

Is it 12 weeks between HIV tests?
wait for right time in cycle and then....
2 weeks approx to DR
2 weeks approx to stim
then EC and a few days later ET?


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

every clinic is different on thier timescale for egg share hun, some ask for 12 weeks between tests, some ask less, either way i would think 4 months would be pushing it a bit to fit it all in, sometimes you need to DR for 3 weeks, sometimes you may need to stimm for more than 2 weeks, and if you go to blastocyst stage with your embryo's that adds a few days, then you have the dreaded 2 week wait to testing.  
I would tak to your clinic about it as they are the only ones who would really have any idea.

good luck with it all hun

Ann Marie xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks honey, I will ask my clinic at our appointment.  i was kinda hoping to get to ET before holiday so that I'm on holiday for 2WW, but like you say it'd be pushing it a bit so perhaps we'll have to wait till after holiday to start.


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

you never know hun, the clinic might say its perfect, its just ive had 2 IVFs now 1 was egg sharing, theres also always the chance your recipient wont be ready when you are so you may need to down regulate longer til she is ready (thats worse case senario, but it does happen)
The prob with this IVF rollercoaster hun is that nothing can be timed, its all about when your body is ready, and in egg sharing when the recipient is ready too.

I really do wish you lots of luck in your ivf journey to a baby.

Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Our stories sound so similar, and like you I have my first appt at the CRM Clinic London, for eggsharing, and we have a week away booked 28th April ... wandering if we will be able to go or not, will have to see.

It's all exciting stuff though.

Wishing you well,

PM me anytime as it seems like we will be going through all of this at similar times !!

Shon xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Typical isn't it that the only holiday we have booked seems to potentially coincide with our first IVF cycle......Hope we'll both be able to go on our hols and get our BFPS!


----------

